# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  normal testosterone high dhea

## kathy schinner

Does anyone know what I might use to help with my hair loss. My testosterone and everything else is normal, even my dheas, but my dhea is extremely high =1200. I suspect this is whats causing my hair to fall out? started 1.5 years ago after a big stress. My head was itching like crazy, and hair started shedding. Derm said seboric dermitits. But just had itch, red scalp, and almost no dandruff. Treated that with topical steroids, ketaconazole shampoo for over a year, and I still have the same symptoms. Hair loss every day. I asked my endo about spiro and he {and his colleagues}said he never heard of that for hair loss. Another derm said I have chronic TE. Ya think! But whats causing it and the dermitits and how to treat it. That's what I need to know. Does anyone know of a good hair doctor near Milwaukee. i would certainly go to Chicago too. Any help or suggestions is appreciated.

----------


## becky25

Hi,

      I'm not a doctor, but I do know that DHEA is made in the adrenal glands along with some other hormones like cortisol. I would think that there is something wrong with your adrenals. Do you have high cortisol, any symptoms like weight gain, acne, hirsuitism?? Or do you have high ACTH? ACTH stimulates that adrenals and if it is high your cortisol + DHEA will also be high.    
      DHEA is a precursor for androgens and estrogens. So if you have high DHEA it would make sense that you would have high testosterone and/or estrogen. Again not a doctor, but since you say your testosterone was normal maybe your estrogen is high. I've read that high estrogen can cause hair loss as well, but my sources are not very reliable. Just a thought. I hope you figure out a solution. In the mean time I suggest a better doctor. Any endocrinologist that doesn't know Spironolactone has been prescribed for hair loss is not very knowledgeable. Good luck.

----------


## kathy schinner

Hi Becky, I have been asking ALL my doctors to test my estrogen and progesterone. One doctor said my estroidal test was done. But does that mean estrogen  and progesterone? None of them would putthe order in for blood work to test this. That is ,,my internist, dermatologist, gynocologist and endocrinologist. Since I am 60, one said they dont have to test it because they know it is low because of my age. But I'm thinking, if my estrogen is higher them my progesterone, or vica versa, doesn't that make a difference? I did have a cat scan to look at my adrenal and ovaries. Both where good. Had all kinds of blood work, and am now waiting for my salivary cortisol result. Blood work for cortisol should am. level fine. p.m. levels where high. Then they did the cortisol suppression test and it showed okay. So now waiting for results of saliva test. And it was not just MY endo that never heard of spiro for hair loss. He also conferred with his colleagues and said none of them have heard this. So this blew my mind, as they are all at Froetdert medical collegs hospital which is a highly regarded . I am sopposed to go for a scalp biobsy tomorrow but have reservations about it. Are they really neccasary? I don't like the thought of loosing a chunk of my scalp an hair. But i here it is the only way to tell what is causing my hair loss? Anyone have any opinions on scalp biopsy?

----------


## kathy schinner

Sorry for another question Doctor, but I read your post regarding dermititis. You again said it was testotsterone sensitivity and that about 6 weeks of spiro {and something else I can't remember} should take care of it. So you mean it would be okay to go off the spiro after 6 weeks? What if my dhea was 1200 and will always be. Does that mean the dermititis will be with me as long as my dhea is high? if so, does that mean spiro forever? or birth control pills? What type of pill would be used in this case? Would the pill be a bigger risk factor for breast cancer then spiro?

----------

